# 2013 turbo tuning?



## ultrahuck (Aug 28, 2013)

Just picked up our 2013 vw beetle turbo convertible, 6 speed. Would love to hear about best tuning options from the experts in the forum. Thanks in advance from a newcomer member!


----------



## tunerjetta29 (Jul 19, 2004)

ultrahuck said:


> Just picked up our 2013 vw beetle turbo convertible, 6 speed. Would love to hear about best tuning options from the experts in the forum. Thanks in advance from a newcomer member!


What is it your looking for? Suspension tuning, engine tuning, etc? There are a ton of options out there in every category, the search feature is your best friend :thumbup:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Any added power you decide to add should be accompanied by an upgrade to the 
three mounts, with emphasis on the 'dog bone' mount. Personally, I have had great
results with getting rid of the 'wheel hop' that our high-torque TB's produce by adding
the 'Red' 75 durometer 'dog bone' insert offered by HPA @ $189. With regard to the
other two mounts, I installed the one from the Golf R. It's design is exactly lile the oem
one in the TB but brings you up to that 'stronger' 75 durometer level. I believe it ran me
about $225. The transmission mount I went to came from APR and was the VWRacing
one which ran me about $335, if I remember correctly. Also, keep in mind that anything
you do with regard to going to Stage II or K04 will require you to upgrade your clutch.
I added the South Bend - Stage 2 Daily - with the 'silent design' pre dampened disc 
upgrade. It's not totally silent but you don't get the incessant loud chatter from other
high performance clutches. The feel of the clutch is slightly more than the oem one but
it can handle all power upgrades up to and including the addition of the bigger K04 Turbo
which is in the Golf R. The clutch and disc ran me $1,100 but it might be a bit higher now.
I noticed that you are in N.Y.. Keep in mind that when I went to APR's Stage II ECU upgrade,
I soon realized that the only way to pass inspection was to go to the specialized APR tuner
that installed it and pay $100 over the normal inspection fee in order to pass inspection. Were
I to sell the car to someone in a strict emission set-up like N.Y., he/she would not be able to
pass inspection at a standard service facility. This led me to remove the APR Stage II and I
went to HPA's K04. HPA guaranteed me that I would pass N.Y. inspection with no problem and
have been true to their word. I've also found out that APR disable's the code in their intake,
whereas HPA doesn't disable codes, and HPA told me that I should stay with the oem intake
since it produces less turbulence than the Carbonio from APR. The president of HPA informed me
that in all their high performance cars, the oem intake is the way to go. I did add the 3" downpipe
from APR early on and with the Borla cat back exhaust, is how my car is set up now. Both of 
those units will run you about $750 each. There are plenty of other set-ups possible but I am
only stating what is in my car and I have no complaints. You might want to reduce the 'throw
lengths' of your six-speed and if so, I would recommend adding a short shifter. I went with the
one from VWRacing but have heard that Dieselgeek probably has the best one.


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

ultrahuck said:


> Just picked up our 2013 vw beetle turbo convertible, 6 speed. Would love to hear about best tuning options from the experts in the forum. Thanks in advance from a newcomer member!


There are many options, but these are good places to start.

http://www.goapr.com/

http://www.ecstuning.com/


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Welcome...................now let's see what it looks like.


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

ridgemanron said:


> Keep in mind that when I went to APR's Stage II ECU upgrade,
> I soon realized that the only way to pass inspection was to go to the specialized APR tuner
> that installed it and pay $100 over the normal inspection fee in order to pass inspection. Were
> I to sell the car to someone in a strict emission set-up like N.Y., he/she would not be able to
> ...


HPA Motorsports K04 Turbo Conversion

ultrahuck - Read through that thread that I posted so you get the entire story about his experience with APR.

And this is a _very_ good read on intakes that tell a different story as well. Technical Understanding: Intakes: Stock vs. Drop In vs. Aftermarket

:thumbup:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Point of fact. If you are in a strict emission state like N.Y.. with the Carbonio Intake/backpipe
set up, codes 2096 (too lean) and 2196 (too rich) appear and bring forth the CEL. Replacing
with the OEM intake/backpipe keeps the dreaded CEL away. If you are going to be happy with
disabling codes, like APR does, that's your business, but my number one priority here in N.Y.
is passing inspection. My K04 has registered 273whp and 322tq, which may very well be below
what others can attain, but my car has more than enough added power from my K04/oem intake
set-up. Another tidbit is that HPA takes into account the fuel blend available in different locations
and adjusts the ECU file accordingly.
P.S. - If you're in the mood to go through all the different intake set-ups available to find out
if there is one that helps produce more power for your car without bringing forth the CEL, be
my guest and good hunting. Haven't heard about one in a TSI, have you? I also want to add that
in addition to HPA's testing of the TSI engine in our Beetle with K04 installed, one of the two
MAF units installed by VW is far superior in keeping you CEL free. The older unit is marked 
as HC1 AFH60-37 and the newer one is HTC AFH60-37. Luckily, I had the older one. Wasn't in 
the mood to have to purchase a different MAF, that's for sure. Have been sworn to secrecy 
concerning th following info, direct from the bowels of HPA, but since I had my fingers crossed
when the info was given to me, I feel I can spill the info now. HPA is preparing to release a NEW
cast intake manifold, cams, and injectors, to compliment the K04 equipped cars and it should
be ready in a month or so. I figure this upgrade will place me somewhere between K04 and 
Stage III which should be a 'hoot' !


----------



## ultrahuck (Aug 28, 2013)

*Thanks for the replies*

Still weighing options. Just got my HID/LED upgrade lights from Winpower. Absolutely beautiful quality. Pics to follow.

Tom


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

I went with the APR Stage 1 93 Tune and the APR Carbino Intake and I love the power difference. I wish It could have come this way from the factory. So my 2cents if you want a good amount of power this is what I would suggest. Haven't had 1 issue so far..

PS: Enjoy the Beetle!


----------

